# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Υπερωκεάνια και Μεσογειακά επιβατηγά - Ocean & Mediterranean Liners >  Κυρηνεία [Cyrenia, Manganui]

## Nicholas Peppas

> Φίλε JASON 12345, για τα φορτηγά θα σε βοηθήσει ο φίλος Ellinis.
> 
> 
> Πάμε τώρα σε ένα μοναδικό σκαρί.
> Το περίφημο *"S/S ΚΥΡΗΝΕΙΑ"* στο οποίο ο ποιητής εμπνεύστηκε το ποίημα *"Οι επτά νάνοι στο S/S CYRENIA".*
> "Το πλοίο ταξίδεψε στη γραμμή της Αυστραλίας από το 1949 έως το 1952. Τον Απρίλιο του 1954 επανέλαβε τα δρομολόγια Ελλάδας-Αυστραλίας, τα συνέχισε ανελλιπώς μέχρι τον Δεκέμβριο του 1956. Τα γεγονότα του Σουέζ, η εθνικοποίηση της διώρυγας από τον Νάσερ, η καταστροφική για τους Αγγλο-γάλλους επέμβασή τους στην περιοχή και τελικά το κλερίσιμο του διαύλου, ανάγκασε την εταιρεία να διακόψει τα δρομολόγια των πλοίων της."
> Οι πληροφορίες αυτές προέρχονται από το* "ΛΕΥΚΩΜΑ ΝΑΥΤΙΛΙΑΣ",* τόμος Δ' (Εκδόσεις: *ΑΜΦΕΙΑ*). 
> Η φωτογραφία του "Κυρήνεια" που ακολουθεί προέρχεται από το αφιέρωμα της *ΚΑΘΗΜΕΡΙΝΗΣ (ΕΠΤΑ ΗΜΕΡΕΣ)*για τον *Νίκο Καββαδία.* 
> _1_~1.JPG


Another *Cyrenia* photo

Kyrineia.jpg

----------


## eser

Από ότι γνωρίζω κουβάλησε και Γάλους μετά την αποχώρησή τους από το Βιετνάμ, μετά την ήτα τους στο Ντιέ Μπιέν Φου. Όταν έκλεισε το Σουέζ το Κυρηνεία ήταν στην Αυστραλία και γύρισε από το ακρωτήρι της καλής ελπίδας όπου έπεσε σε τυφώνα και τη γλύτωσε στο ¨τσάφ¨.   
Πήγαινε Αυστραλία χωρίς ηλεκτρικά ψυγεία (μόνο με πάγο) και χωρίς νερό (η βαπορέτα πήγαινε σύννεφο) και τους καθυστέρησαν κάποτε κάνα μήνα οι Αυστραλοί, γιατί ήταν σάπιες οι σωσίβιες βάρκες. Καλά ούτε λόγος για κλιματισμό βέβαια. Συνθήκες φοβερές ε;

----------


## Ellinis

Ο φίλος eser μας περιέγραψε με γλαφυρά χρώματα τις δύσκολες συνθήκες του ταξιδιού με το ΚΥΡΗΝΕΙΑ.
Η αλήθεια είναι πως το βαπόρι ήταν παλιό, είχε ναυπηγηθεί το 1911 στα περίφημα ναυπηγεία Fairfield στη Γλασκώβη (εκεί που φτιάχτηκε και το ΟΛΥΜΠΙΑ 40 χρόνια αργότερα).
Ταξίδεψε ως MANGANUI για την Union SS Co., στη Νέα Ζηλανδία και την Αυστραλία και αργότερα έκανε υπερ-ειρηνικά ταξίδια προς την Αμερική.

Η ΕΛ.ΜΕΣ το αγόρασε το 1947 σε μια προσπάθεια να καλύψει τα κενά που είχαν αφήσει οι απώλειες του πολέμου, αλλά και να εξυπηρετήσει το ανερχόμενο ρεύμα μετανάστευσης προς την Αυστραλία. 

Πραγματικά είχε μεταφέρει Γάλλους από το Βιετνάμ προς την ασφάλεια, και ναι ο καπετάνιος του είχε τουλάχιστον μια φορά δεχτεί πρόστιμο από τους Αυστραλούς για θέματα ασφάλειας.

Και τα αρχικά σχέδια του καραβιού:

144904304_f08b180a14_o.jpg
πηγή

----------


## eser

Ευχαριστώ για την επιβεβαίωση Ellinis, ούτε η ΔΟΜΗ να είσουν. Θα συμπλήρωνα πάντως ότι παρά τις δύσκολες έως άθλιες συνθήκες, πήγαινε Αυστραλία πάντα γεμάτο Έλληνες και Ιταλούς μετανάστες, σε αντίθεση με τα αντίστοιχα Ιταλικά λόγω βέβαια χαμηλού εισιτηρίου. Μη μου πεις τώρα και πόσο είχε το εισιτήριο γιατί θα τα παίξω…
Ήταν δε 7,527 κ.ο.χ. και ταχύτητας 17 κόμβων.και αργότερα προστέθηκε το "Τασμανία" 11,672 κ.ο.χ. της αυτής ταχύτητας, που αργότερα ήταν το πρώτο πλοίο που έσπασε το εμπάργκο της Κούβας μεταφέροντας λιπάσματα και παίρνοντας ζάχαρη για λογαριασμό της Ρωσίας. Νομίζω κατά το 1960.

γ

----------


## τοξοτης

www.simplonpc.co.uk/HML.html

*Cyrenia was built in 1911 in Govan as the Maunganui for the Union SS Co. of New Zealand. She served through both wars and sailed over 2 million miles with the Union SS Co. Maunganui was sold for HML service in 1947, and was used for emigrant services from Italy and Greece to Melbourne as the Cyrenia. By 1952, she was being laid up for much of the year, with summer use only in the Mediterranean. Cyrenia was broken up in 1957.* 


TO MAUNGANUI (CYRENIA)
www.woodmanpointquarantinestation.com/TheWarY...

Ως Νοσοκομειακό πλοίο.




Αλλες φωτογραφίες

www.woodmanpointquarantinestation.com/TheWarY

----------


## Ellinis

> Μη μου πεις τώρα και πόσο είχε το εισιτήριο γιατί θα τα παίξω…


Αυτό δεν το έχω εύκαιρο, αλλά αν σε ενδιαφέρει να το ψάξω...  :Wink: 




> αργότερα προστέθηκε το "Τασμανία" 11,672 κ.ο.χ. της αυτής ταχύτητας, που αργότερα ήταν το πρώτο πλοίο που έσπασε το εμπάργκο της Κούβας μεταφέροντας λιπάσματα και παίρνοντας ζάχαρη για λογαριασμό της Ρωσίας. Νομίζω κατά το 1960.


Μιας και ανέφερες το ΤΑΣΜΑΝΙΑ του άνοιξα ένα ξεχωριστό θέμα εδώ.

----------


## Ellinis

Η κρίση του Σουέζ που έκλεισε το κανάλι το 1956-57 και η οποία ανάγκασε τα πλοία μας να κάνουν το γύρο της Αφρικής, έστειλε το -έτσι και αλλιώς γερασμένο- ΚΥΡΗΝΕΙΑ στον παροπλισμό και τελικά στα διαλυτήρια.

Παρακάτω το ΚΥΡΗΝΕΙΑ στους πρώτους του μήνες στην Ελλάδα, μέσα σε έναν κατεστραμένο Πειραιά. Ανάμεσα σε ναυάγια, πολεμικά, ένα φορτηγό τύπου empire (δεξιά) και καϊκια...

Aπό το "Λεύκωμα Ναυτιλίας" του κ.Παναγιώτη Σπυρόπουλου.

Image1.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Ο φίλος eser μας περιέγραψε με γλαφυρά χρώματα τις δύσκολες συνθήκες του ταξιδιού με το ΚΥΡΗΝΕΙΑ.
> ........
> Η ΕΛ.ΜΕΣ το αγόρασε το 1947 σε μια προσπάθεια να καλύψει τα κενά που είχαν αφήσει οι απώλειες του πολέμου, αλλά και να εξυπηρετήσει το ανερχόμενο ρεύμα μετανάστευσης προς την Αυστραλία. 
> 
> Πραγματικά είχε μεταφέρει Γάλλους από το Βιετνάμ προς την ασφάλεια, και ναι ο καπετάνιος του είχε τουλάχιστον μια φορά δεχτεί πρόστιμο από τους Αυστραλούς για θέματα ασφάλειας.


Και εδω μια ανακοινωση απο τις 30 Μαιου 1954...  Το *Κυρηνεια* παει για Port Said, Aden, Colombo, Fremantle και Μελβουρνη!

19540530  Kureneia.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Aς δούμε άλλη μια ωραία φωτογραφία του ΚΥΡΗΝΕΙΑ από τη συλλογή του Richard Cox. Τότε που η Ελ.Μες είχε και υπερωκεάνια.

Είχε ανέβει παλιότερα στην ιστοσελίδα riversea που πρόσφατα τερμάτισε την πορεία της.

CYRENIA1911.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Aς δούμε άλλη μια ωραία φωτογραφία του ΚΥΡΗΝΕΙΑ από τη συλλογή του Richard Cox. Τότε που η Ελ.Μες είχε και υπερωκεάνια.
> 
> Είχε ανέβει παλιότερα στην ιστοσελίδα riversea που πρόσφατα τερμάτισε την πορεία της.
> 
> CYRENIA1911.jpg


Exceptional photo!    Bravo!

----------


## Ellinis

To ταξίδι για τους μετανάστες φτάνει στο τέλος του, σε ένα από τα λιμάνια της Αυστραλίας ή της Νεας Ζηλανδίας. Το ΚΥΡΗΝΕΙΑ χρειαζόταν περίπου 26 μέρες για να καλύψει την απόσταση από τη Γένοβα ως το Φρεμάντλ.

Aν και ο Χανδρής έχει ταυτιστεί με τη γραμμή της Αυστραλίας, ήταν η ΕλΜες που δραστηριοποιήθηκε πρώτη στη γραμμή και παρέμεινε ενεργή από το 1949 ως το 1956, με κάποια διαλείματα.

Cyrenia 07.jpg
Φωτογραφία από τη συλλογή του J.Crossland

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Ανταποκρινομενη στο μεταναστευτικο ρευμα προς την Αυστραλια η ΕΛΜΕΣ το 1949 δρομολογησε το Κυρηνεια στην γραμμη Ελλαδας - Αυστραλιας_
Cyrenia H.M.L.jpg
_Αρχειο ΕΛΜΕΣ_

----------


## Ellinis

Και από εμένα άλλη μια φωτογραφία του ΚΥΡΗΝΕΙΑ, κάπου στην αρχή της δεκαετίας του΄50. Αυτή τη φορά με πρυμάτσες και τις μπάριζες να βοηθούν στη φόρτωση των εμπορευμάτων. 

Από το φωτογραφικό αρχείο Κ. Μεγαλοοικονόμου.
Aφιερωμένη στους φίλους των ιστορικών υπερωκεανίων _eser_ και _Bικτωρ Χιώτης_.

cyren2.jpg

----------


## τοξοτης

Καλήηηηηηη

----------


## eser

> Και από εμένα άλλη μια φωτογραφία του ΚΥΡΗΝΕΙΑ, κάπου στην αρχή της δεκαετίας του΄50. Αυτή τη φορά με πρυμάτσες και τις μπάριζες να βοηθούν στη φόρτωση των εμπορευμάτων. 
> 
> Από το φωτογραφικό αρχείο Κ. Μεγαλοοικονόμου.
> Aφιερωμένη στους φίλους των ιστορικών υπερωκεανίων _eser_ και _Bικτωρ Χιώτης_.
> 
> cyren2.jpg



*Ευχαριστώ τους φίλους για τις φωτό. Με το Κυρήνεια ταξίδεψε ο πατέρας μου μερικά χρόνια μέχρι τον παροπλισμό του, και ήταν χωριανός Καβαδία και του Γιαννουλάτου.  eser
*

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Το _Κυρηνεια_ σαν *Manganui*
13.jpg

Πηγη: Canterbury Heritage, flickr

19550101 Cyrenia.jpg
1955

----------


## Ellinis

Mια επιβλητική πόζα του ΚΥΡΗΝΕΙΑ να αναχωρεί από τον Πειραιά, από το αρχείο των φωτογράφων Αφων Μεγαλοκονόμου.

Cyrenia_1.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Πραγματικα πανεμορφη φωτογραφια  φιλε Ellinis!    _

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_...και μια πρυμνια ποζα του ΚΥΡΗΝΕΙΑ,    φωτογραφια  δημοσιευμενη στο περιοδικο ΑΡΓΩ τευχος 490 Σεπτεμβριος-Οκτωβριος 2008 

_ARGO SEPTEMPER-OCTOBER  2008.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> _...και μια πρυμνια ποζα του ΚΥΡΗΝΕΙΑ,    φωτογραφια  δημοσιευμενη στο περιοδικο ΑΡΓΩ τευχος 490 Σεπτεμβριος-Οκτωβριος 2008 
> 
> _ARGO SEPTEMPER-OCTOBER  2008.jpg


Ωραιοτατη!  Μπραβο.

----------


## Ellinis

Mια φωτογραφία του ΚΥΡΗΝΕΙΑ που ανέβασε ο Rich Turnwald στο shipsnostalgia και εντύπωση μου κάνει οτι εκτός από το όνομα της Ελ.Μες τύπωσαν και το όνομα της ιδιοκτήτριας παναμαδέζικης εταιρίας.

Cyrenia.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Mια φωτογραφία του ΚΥΡΗΝΕΙΑ που ανέβασε ο Rich Turnwald στο shipsnostalgia και εντύπωση μου κάνει οτι εκτός από το όνομα της Ελ.Μες τύπωσαν και το όνομα της ιδιοκτήτριας παναμαδέζικης εταιρίας.
> 
> Cyrenia.jpg


 Κ μένα μου κάνει εντύπωση.Ίσως κάποιος σχολαστικός...ίσως το ότι με το Μediterranean φαινόταν ότι η εταιρεία  κάνει μόνο στην Μεσόγειο...
Με την ευκαιρία,αυτοί οι τίτλοι στα ισπανικά που όφειλαν την χρήση τους στην παρουσία παλαιότερα χωρών όπως ο Παναμάς ή η Ονδούρα έχουν εξαφανιστεί νομίζω περίπου στην δεκαετία του 70.Η απόλυτη επικράτηση των αγγλικών έπαιξε ρόλο επίσης.

----------

